# Question regarding reputation of University of Cape Town



## JohnUCT (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi!

My name is John, and I'll shortly be relocating to Cape Town to earn a Masters in Commerce in a field which I currently work. The questions I have:

1. What is the reputation of UCT in South Africa, and do their students/grads usually find work? I'm in the finance field.
2. As a white american, will I be disadvantaged in my job search?

I've lived in W. Africa, but never S. Africa. Please, excuse the questions if they sound ignorant. 

Thank you!

Regards,

John


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

JohnUCT said:


> Hi!
> 
> My name is John, and I'll shortly be relocating to Cape Town to earn a Masters in Commerce in a field which I currently work. The questions I have:
> 
> ...


Hi there John,

UCT has got an excellent reputation as far as I know. I am doing a course there at the moment in Compliance Management, although by correspondence as I am located in Joburg. I am a lawyer working for an investment company and I had no problem finding my job although I understand from a lot of other people on this forum that they are having huge problems finding employment. Sounds exciting to do a Masters at UCT! I did my Masters in 2004 in the UK and absolutely loved it. Enjoy Cape Town, it is a fabulous place to be.


----------



## JohnUCT (Nov 27, 2011)

*Follow up*

Thank you for the response!

Interestingly, I'm also an attorney in America and working in the finance field. It seems you're on the Compliance side? 

I'll be earning a Masters in Commerce in Financial Management. It might be nice for us to connect one day. I have a linkedin account. If you send me a private message, I'd be happy to convey that link to you. I suspect that I'll end up in Johannesburg in the near-future. 

Thank you!

Regards,

John





Saartjie said:


> Hi there John,
> 
> UCT has got an excellent reputation as far as I know. I am doing a course there at the moment in Compliance Management, although by correspondence as I am located in Joburg. I am a lawyer working for an investment company and I had no problem finding my job although I understand from a lot of other people on this forum that they are having huge problems finding employment. Sounds exciting to do a Masters at UCT! I did my Masters in 2004 in the UK and absolutely loved it. Enjoy Cape Town, it is a fabulous place to be.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

JohnUCT said:


> Thank you for the response!
> 
> Interestingly, I'm also an attorney in America and working in the finance field. It seems you're on the Compliance side?
> 
> ...


I just tried to send you a private message but it wasn't possible. Not sure how it works but if you are new to the forum it might take a while before private messaging is activated? Would be fantastic to share some experiences as we are in the same field so as soon as your messaging is activated, please send me a message.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Saartjie said:


> I just tried to send you a private message but it wasn't possible. Not sure how it works but if you are new to the forum it might take a while before private messaging is activated? Would be fantastic to share some experiences as we are in the same field so as soon as your messaging is activated, please send me a message.


Posters need at least five postings on the forum before the pm facility becomes "active"
JohnUCT has only five postings.


----------



## JohnUCT (Nov 27, 2011)

*Number 5. *

Here is number 5.



Johanna said:


> Posters need at least five postings on the forum before the pm facility becomes "active"
> JohnUCT has only five postings.


----------



## JohnUCT (Nov 27, 2011)

*Johanna, I'm still unable to send private messages*

Johanna:

I am still unable to send, and I assume receive, private messages. I am fairly computer savvy, but perhaps I'm just not understanding the private message delivery system.

Thank you for the help!

Regards,

John





Johanna said:


> Posters need at least five postings on the forum before the pm facility becomes "active"
> JohnUCT has only five postings.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

JohnUCT said:


> Johanna:
> 
> I am still unable to send, and I assume receive, private messages. I am fairly computer savvy, but perhaps I'm just not understanding the private message delivery system.
> 
> ...


 Let me just check.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Let me just check.


I have sent you two pm's John. Can't you open them?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

JohnUCT said:


> Johanna:
> 
> I am still unable to send, and I assume receive, private messages. I am fairly computer savvy, but perhaps I'm just not understanding the private message delivery system.
> 
> ...


Wait for about 30 min to an hour before trying to send a pm.

Let me know, I may not be at my computer for a while, but will reply as soon as I can!


----------



## JohnUCT (Nov 27, 2011)

*No changes*

I still can't send or reply to the private messages. I can read your private messages, however. Is there a unique process to reply to messages? The only option i notice is to delete the private message. I don't see a "Send New Message" tab, nor a "Reply" tab. 





Johanna said:


> I have sent you two pm's John. Can't you open them?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

JohnUCT said:


> I still can't send or reply to the private messages. I can read your private messages, however. Is there a unique process to reply to messages? The only option i notice is to delete the private message. I don't see a "Send New Message" tab, nor a "Reply" tab.


Have you managed by now?


----------

